

Great defriending of Facebook - likeapub
http://www.dailydot.com/business/facebook-newsfeed-content-spam/

======
muhuk
Linkbait.

> Facebook's newsfeed did to your social life what RSS did to blogs.

Blogs used to contain unique and valuable information. Correct me if I am
wrong but social media blurbs were rarely unique and never really valuable.

I understand Facebook-hate is cool these days, but this article doesn't seem
to say anything interesting.

------
josephby
I was also surprised by how misleading FB's ad metrics can be. They'll happily
quote advertisers a "cost per click," except that most of those clicks keep
users in Facebook.

